# ما وراء الطبيعة 1 ( عمارة رشدى رعب اسكندرية )



## red333 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة للعمارة*








يرجع تاريخ انشاء العماره لعام 1961 بناء على الترخيص رقم 1566 والذى ينص على
إنشاء طابق أرضى و عشرة طوابق علوية. 


إلا أنه تم تعديل هذا الترخيص بالقرار رقم 344 لسنة 1987 لإنشاء فندق سياحى به مركز تجارى و سوبر ماركت
و كافتيريا و مكتب سياحى و مطعم
و مركز مؤتمرات و قاعة أفراح!!! 



ويذكر أن العمارة ما زالت تحت الإنشاء !! 
ولم يقطنها أحد سوى عامل وزوجته وأولاده
و الذين يقومون جميعًا بإدارة الجراج 
بينما اكتفى صاحب العمارة بعمل حجرة له فى المدخل عبارة عن 
مكتب محاسبات..!!
ما حدث بعد بناء العقار ؟


منزل الاسكندرية المسكون الذى يقع فى شارع أبو قير قبل نهايتة امام محطة بنزين المنزل من الخارج عبارة عن اربعة اداوار محاط بسور حديدى مغلق وجميع البلكونات والشبابيك فى المبنى الغامض مغلقة ايضا


المنزل من الخارج يبعث الرعب فى نفوس من يتأملة وتشعر من الوهلة الاولى انك امام شىء خارج عن المألوف واذا تشجعت واقتربت فربما تشعر بهاتف داخلى يهمس فى اذنك ابتعد عن هذا المكان وعلى بعد امتار قليلة تجد كشك سجاير صاحبة عم حسن وهو رجل عجوز يتخطى الستين عاما يجلس على كرسى وهو يعرف تاريخ هذا المنزل شاهدا على ما حدث فية منذ عشرات السنين



قصه المنز ل


ان هذا المنزل بنى عام 1961 وصاحبة الخواجة اليونانى بارديس- الذى بناة واحضر زوجتة واولادة الخمسة ليعيشوا فية ولم يمر اسبوع حتى خرج فى رحلة صيد هو واولادة ولم يعد منهم مرة اخرى فقد غرق المركب بمن فية واضطرت زوجتة لبيع المنزل وتسافر بلدها فاشتراة محسن بك وهو صاحب محال اخشاب شهير فى ذلك الوقت الذى قرر ان يؤجر الشقق ويعيش فى احداها
واستاجرت عائلة السيد ظريف شقة بالدور الاول وبعد يومين اندلع حريق هائل فى الشقة دمرها تماما ومات السيد ظريف فى الحريق فتركت العائلة الشقة واغلقتهاةيستكمل الرجل ذكرياتة قائلاا اما الدور الثانى فاستاجرة طبيب لااتذكر اسمة وقبل ان يفتح العيادة بعد ان جهزها وادخل بها مكتبة ومعداتة سقط فى الارض ومات فقد خبطتة سيارة وهو يعبر الطريق




الدوران الثالث والرابع فاستاجرتهما شركة اجنبية ولم تمر ايام حتى تعرضت الشركة لخسائر فادحة فافلست واضطر صاحبها للاستادنة دون جدوى وكان معرضا للحبس فانتحر ومنذ ذلك الوقت لم يحضر احد ليسكن المنزل الا فى عام 1990كان الساكن الجديد شابا على وشك الزواج استاجر الدور الثانى واحضر النقاشين والعمال لتجهيز الشقة ويضيف عم حسن ان العمال كانوا يحضرون الية لشراء السجاير وبعض احتياجتهم واخبرة احدهم انة يسمع اصواتا عجيبة تصدر من الحمام والاغرب انهم بعد ان انجزوا تشيبهم للشقة حضر العريس لاستلامها فوجد بقعا حمراء على الحوائط ولكنة لم يهتم لان الفرح كان على بعد ساعات 


وفى منتصف الليل حضر العريس وعروسة بعد الفرح ودخلاا الشقة وبعد دقائق وجدنا العريس وعروسة فى الشارع نائمين ومغمى علهما فتجمع الناس حولهما وبعد ان سترهما الناس حكى العريس وعروسة مالم يتخيلة بشر ...


قال العريس بعد ان دخلت الشقة انا وزوجتى دخلت الحمام لااستحم وفوجئت بالمياة تتحول الى اللون الاحمر دم ينزل من الحنفية ووجدت زوجتى تصرخ فخرجت مسرعا لااجد قطة سوداء تقف على السرير وكان حجمها فى حجم الكلب الكبير كانت تصرخ بصوت مرعب ثم اختفت من امامنا وطارت فى الهواء ثم اشتعلت النيران فى الحوائط فخرجنا الى الصالة ثم وجدنا سيدة بدون راس كانت تضحك وراسها ملقى على الارض ويصدر منة الصوت فاغمى على زوجتى من الفزع وحاولت ان نخرج من الشقة لم اجد الباب فى مكانة كان مكان الباب رجلا اسود بطول الباب لة انياب كبيرة يفتح فمة يريد ابتلاعنا فلم اتمالك نفسى وصرخت صرخة عالية ووجدت نفسى انا وزوجتى فى الشارع


[YOUTUBE]pTD0mDVS7AU[/YOUTUBE]

شهود عيان علي ماحدث للمنزل 



هناك بعض الناس مِن من شهدوا علي بعض ماحدث بالعماره

في البدايه يقول الاستاذ ع.ح


من فتره كنت امر بسيارتي من امام العقار لأوصل احد اقاربي بعد العمل 
والذي يقطن بجوار العقار
وشاهدت فجأه تجمع للناس
نزلنا من السيارة لنتفحص الوضع
وجدنا رجل وزوجته ملفوفين بملايات سرائر ويصرخون 
وبجوارهم اثاث المنزل وكل مايملكون
وقد تكسر تمام وتبعثر حولهم
في الحقيقه كان بادء الامر غريب والكل ظل يتسأل ماذا حدث لهما !!
ذهبت لمنزلي ورويت القصه لاهلي وقلت لهم بالنص 
(( شفتوا النهارده الناس اترميت في الشارع بعفشها من عماره في رشدي !! ))
ومن يومها والعماره سكنها الرعب وهجرها الناس ! 


*********************************


ويقول شاهد اخر يدعي هـ.أ


وهو من كان مع الشاهد الاول
اسكن بجوار العقار 
وبعد ما حدث من عجائب بهذا العقار وما رأيته فكرت ان انظر بداخلها
وفي احد الايام حاولت النظر لها بتمعن لاحاول اكتشاف ما بالداخل
فالشمس تسطع علي عقارتنا جميعا ماعدا هي
فذهبت لشرفه منزلي المجاور لها لاحاول النظر داخلها
وأذا بي اشاهد ظلام كاحل كأننا في اوقات الليل
واحسست احساس غريب ومرعب وكأن احد بالداخل
فرجعت علي الفور 


ويضيف :_
لقد تضرر جميع المجاورين لها فجيراني لديهم اطفال 
وفي يوم سمعت صراخ طفلتهم وكأنها رأت شي لايصدقه عقلها
فذهبت لمنزلهم علي الفور لاتفحص الامر
فتح لى الاب وهو مذعور
وسألته ماذا حل بهم
قال لي : انه كان بغرفته وزوجته كانت تعد طعام الغذاء وطفلته الصغيره كانت تلهو في المنزل واذا بها تصرخ دون سبب 
فعندما خرج هارعاً ليعرف ماذا حل بطفلته وجدها تصرخ وتبكي وتشير بأصبعها 
لم يفهم ما حدث لها
فدخلت للمنزل وقمنا بتهدئه الطفله قليلاً حتي اطمئنت وبدئت تروي لنا ماذا حدث 
قالت الطفله 
( كنت بلعب عند السفره وانا بلف حواليها فجئه لاقيت حاجه سوده كبيره شكلها يخوف وعنيها لونها احمر كانت عايزاة تمسكني وندهت عليا لما صرخت مالقتهاش )
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حقيقه لم اتفاجئ مما روته الطفله
فالسبب معروف وهو العقار المجاور !!
هدأ الاب طفلته واقنعها ان ما رأته لم يحدث !


واضاف : 
اكثرنا يعاني من هذا العقار

*****************************
سلسلة ما وراء الطبيعة
رصد لظواهر ليس لها تفسير


----------



## red333 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pTD0mDVS7AU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*قصة مسليّة. لكن لم أفهم ما المميز في الفيديو غير الموسيقى *


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

العمارة دى قصتها مشهورة عندنا فى اسكندرية على فكرة وفعلا محدش بيسكنها بعد القصص الغريبة الى سمعناها عنها وبقت فيلم رعب بالنسبالنا هههههه
اه القصة تبان غريبة بس فعلا ده الى سمعناه عنها من زمان ومحدش بيسكنها لحد دلؤتى


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا سمعت عن العمارة دى قبل كدة اكتر من مرة بس قصتها بالتفصيل اول مرة اقراها و اول مرة اعرف اللى حصل من اول بناها و اعرف اللى حصل للى حاول يسكن فيها شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الشيق المرعب.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب انا عايز اشتريها 
وما عفريت الا بني ادم 

*​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *طيب انا عايز اشتريها *​
> *وما عفريت الا بني ادم *​


 
صاحبها لو لسة موجود هيبيعهالك بسعر رخيص اكيد 
جرب حظك وابقى ودعنا :crazy_pil


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> صاحبها لو لسة موجود هيبيعهالك بسعر رخيص اكيد
> جرب حظك وابقى ودعنا :crazy_pil


*وهو المطلوب 
احنا اشترينا من كم سنه 
مصنع بويات كان اتحرق زمان ايام الاحتلال ومات فيه عمال كتير جدا 
المصنع ده تمنه يعدي العشرين مليون 
اشتريناه بمبلغ لا يذكر بالنسبه لتمنه 
وقعد فيه ابويا واتني ما اعمامي 
وكانوا بيحكوا عن حاجات خرافيه بتحصل 
بس الاصرار بيطفش ميت عفريت 
بالصلاه والقدسات اللي كانت بتتعمل فيه 
ونشكر ربنا بقي زي الفل واتحول لمدبخه كبيره بتاعه خالي 
*​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وهو المطلوب *
> *احنا اشترينا من كم سنه *
> *مصنع بويات كان اتحرق زمان ايام الاحتلال ومات فيه عمال كتير جدا *
> *المصنع ده تمنه يعدي العشرين مليون *
> ...


 
خلاص اتكل على الله فى حوار العمارة دى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> خلاص اتكل على الله فى حوار العمارة دى



*هشوف الحج في الحوار ده 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> طيب انا عايز اشتريها
> وما عفريت الا بني ادم



يا بنى ده امل حياتنا هههههههههه

على فكرة اسكندرية مليانه عمارات كده

الواحد سمع حكاوى كتير فى ابوقير خصوصا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى ده امل حياتنا هههههههههه
> 
> على فكرة اسكندرية مليانه عمارات كده
> 
> الواحد سمع حكاوى كتير فى ابوقير خصوصا



*خلاص اشتري ابو قير 
علي اساس اني عياد ابن طلال هههههه
*​


----------



## red333 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *قصة مسليّة. لكن لم أفهم ما المميز في الفيديو غير الموسيقى *


 

المميز داخل العمارة وليس خارجها يا كريلس


----------



## red333 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

:big4:





جيلان قال:


> العمارة دى قصتها مشهورة عندنا فى اسكندرية على فكرة وفعلا محدش بيسكنها بعد القصص الغريبة الى سمعناها عنها وبقت فيلم رعب بالنسبالنا هههههه
> اه القصة تبان غريبة بس فعلا ده الى سمعناه عنها من زمان ومحدش بيسكنها لحد دلؤتى


 

فعلا جيلان
اسكندرية كلها بتحكى قصص عن العمارة دى
منها انهم دخلوا فيها كلاب  لان الكلاب تستطيع رؤية الجن وفى اليوم التالى وجدوا كل الكلاب ميتة
:big4:


----------



## red333 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وهو المطلوب *
> *احنا اشترينا من كم سنه *
> *مصنع بويات كان اتحرق زمان ايام الاحتلال ومات فيه عمال كتير جدا *
> *المصنع ده تمنه يعدي العشرين مليون *
> ...


 
بس شكل العمارة دى العفاريت فيها مش اى عفاريت دول شكلهم المعلمين الكبار  :99:


----------



## red333 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> أنا سمعت عن العمارة دى قبل كدة اكتر من مرة بس قصتها بالتفصيل اول مرة اقراها و اول مرة اعرف اللى حصل من اول بناها و اعرف اللى حصل للى حاول يسكن فيها شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الشيق المرعب.


 

هو فعلا مرعب


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ممم قصه حلوة .. ياريتنى كنت ساكن جنبها​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> بس شكل العمارة دى العفاريت فيها مش اى عفاريت دول شكلهم المعلمين الكبار  :99:



*هيروحوا فين قدام قوه ربنا :t30:
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا بقي باموت في الرعب و بيتهيالي ان لو عفريت طلع لي انا اللي حاخوفه مش هو اللي حايخوفني ..*
*و بصراحه انا بادور علي شقة فاضيه في اسكندريه*​


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2011)

طب كويس العمارة جالها زباين اهه ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> طب كويس العمارة جالها زباين اهه ههههههه



*مهو الحج رفض يختي 
قالي وفر الجرشينات 
علشان هنشتري مترو حلوان :a63:
*​


----------



## red333 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انا بقي باموت في الرعب و بيتهيالي ان لو عفريت طلع لي انا اللي حاخوفه مش هو اللي حايخوفني ..*​
> 
> *و بصراحه انا بادور علي شقة فاضيه في اسكندريه* ​


 

يلا اهى عمارة فاضية بعفريتها


----------



## red333 (18 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا لمروركم*


----------

